

Ask HN: Can you recommend an ad network to help me monetize my unique site? - Birejji

birejji.com - Incentivized site where users are paid to chat and play games.<p>Average CTR: 2-3%
Impressions: 1/4 Mil<p>I'm looking for an ad network which would accept this kind of site since networks such as google adsense will not accept it.
======
richardg
I'm using lijit.com - it's worth a try

~~~
Birejji
Unfortunately I was rejected from lijit

